# PLBM "Spring Fling" Hourly Payout Big Bass event at Portage 4-29-2017



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

*Breaking News! The Waikem Auto Group has just sponsored a $60 per hour 2nd Big Bass award for this event! Total payout now at $6900. cash!! *

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host a "new to area"* $6400.* hourly payout big bass event. *1 good fish can get you $1500. with the possibility of more!!*
- "Spring Fling" will be headquartered at New State Park
- **New Format, Hourly Payouts, Ultimate Strategy** 65 Teams MAX for this event
-Saturday, April 29th, 7am - 3pm - registration begins at 4:30am, ends at 5:45am. (park your rig, register, ready your rig, wait for meeting)
-Mandatory meeting starts at 5:45am. Boat launching begins at 6am.
-*Payout is $500. per hour for each big bass ($4000.) 
and 3 overall places 1st BB $1000; 2nd BB $800; 3rd BB $600. ($2400.)*
-Entry is $120. per boat, 1 or 2 man teams. Prize money based on 65 max teams.
-There will be 5 weigh in locations, 3 in Turkeyfoot (New state park, Old state park and Howies), 1 in West (On Tap), and 1 in East (Tom and Vic Vatalaro's private dock).
-Limit will be 1 bass in possession at all times. Culling must be done immediately.
*-Weigh in as often as you can, to win as much as you can. *Flyers available at Fishermans Central.
-Questions call: Chris Langenfeld 330-247-8498 (evenings) or Louie Kunkle 330-815-0635
- Thank You and see you there! Hurry! We believe this will sell out fast!

Addl comments; Only handicap or special situations will be allowed to launch before meeting. No vehicles without trailers will be allowed to park at ramp. Make arrangements to get with your partner ahead of time or have partner pick you up in the Big Oaks parking lot.  Our web site is down and out for awhile. However, you can get a flyer on our FB page at:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/
Look at pinned post.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

A paid entry roster of boaters only is available at above Facebook link. Look in comment section (#2) of the pinned post. For information purposes only, I will make a countdown of available boat numbers below that I will edit daily if possible. Remember, 65 teams MAX for this event.

42 boat numbers available

Thank You to Waikem Auto Group for adding 8-2nd big bass awards to this event bringing total payout to $6900. Things are heating up!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Reminder - Postmark deadline for pre-registration is this Tues 4-25. These type of events are super popular in the southern states. We're hoping to spark interest here in NE Ohio. Its unique to our area, requires strategy, and anyone can win in a given hour. 19 checks total, plus raffle and door prizes. 8 - $500. per hour checks, 8 - $60. 2BB checks, overall BB $1000. Overall 2BB $800. Overall 3BB $600. TOTAL $6900. CASH PLUS PRIZES. This is not a sit on a spot n pull a limit of bass event, its a catch and weigh as much as possible to win as much as you can event. Again unique. Forcast looks great! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Can you weigh in more than 1 fish per hour?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Weigh as many as you want, as often as you want, but can only have 1 in possession at all times. It's the ultimate strategy tournament!!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Can you ask what is the heaviest bass for hour before you turn yours in?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Buzzking said:


> Can you ask what is the heaviest bass for hour before you turn yours in?


No. It is gonna be totally random and part of the strategy. Thats why we say anyone can win in a given hour. If we did, it would create a log jam at the weigh sites with everyone trying to weigh their catch at the last second. That is also one reason for the overall prizes. A couple of big fish weighed the same hour, one will win the hourly and the other may catch 2bb or 3bb overall prize. See, you are already strategizing...lol..Hope I answered it ok for ya.
I may add that streamlining duties at weigh sites to get folks in and out as quickly as possible was a high priority. There is no guarantee even if we told you with 4 other stations to worry about


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

How many spots are left? Working on possibly finding someone to fish with. If it's late can I register the day if spots are left since today's last day for pre register?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes. I will check and update. I've been trout fishin in PA and turkey huntin in OH and not home past 10 days.

Wow, lots of spots left. ?? Come early if you're coming. We'd be glad to have ya. There is a meeting at 5:45 to go over program, rules, weigh stations, etc; so we are all on same page. Heck I even drug the "Lakes" trailer out of storage and washed it...lol


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bigsig said:


> If it's late can I register the day if spots are left?


Yes! I'm still getting calls about this. We will even help pay for your gas. How? By waiving the late fee if you bring cash to am check in. Its still first come and registration starts at 4:30am. 
Its gonna be an action packed, fun filled, different kind of day like no other you've ever had. So if you're on the fence, maybe this is the nudge you needed. Also, we have added 2 additional sponsors bringing the cash to $6900. plus $1000. in door/raffle prizes. 19 checks, that's insane!!! Hope to see ya there!


----------

